# Shop vac for pellet stove cleaning



## Entburner (Dec 4, 2010)

My new Enviro Empress (its not installed yet) owner's manual says that the ash is very fine, and requires a shop vac with a special filter. Is this true?  I don't even own a shop vac yet, but will a normal one do?


----------



## briansol (Dec 4, 2010)

They sell special filters for shop vacs for the fine particles.   I personally have an 'ash vac'.
http://www.lovelessash.com/cheetahII.html


----------



## burrman (Dec 4, 2010)

a shop vac with a drywall filter will work just as good as an ash vac plus its cheaper


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 4, 2010)

A shop vac and a hepa filter works for the thrifty. The hepa last several seasons. I started with my little vac 11 seasons ago and have plans to go to the ash vac when the shop vac quites. But it does look like its going to for some time yet! The hepa filters last several seasons and are reusable. Tap the junk off outside and go again. I get about 3 seasons on one filter. thats alot of drywall filter bags.


----------



## esuitt (Dec 4, 2010)

not sure what filter is on mine, it was a gift from my father in law. but it cleans my stove out just fine with no issues.


----------



## Exmasonite (Dec 4, 2010)

I just picked up a shop vac at lowes 2-3 months ago... (thought i was all thrifty getting 20% off of the $79.... until they put it on black friday for $29. GRRR!!)

Anyways, i was pretty surprised to open up the box and find a BAG for the thing.  But for ash/dust, the bag is recommended (and works great for vacuuming out the stoves).  

Also works fine on regular stuff without the bag, FYI


----------



## YooperD2 (Dec 4, 2010)

X2 small shop vac with drywall filter. I hate dusting, just ask my 2 ex-wives


----------



## Pellet-King (Dec 4, 2010)

I paid $189 for my cheetah 2 ash vac,back in 1998,works great today, It's a  model which had a thick rubber hose which was very stiff, I since just use a plastic hose, pellet stoves dont produce hot ash like a woodstove that stay hot for days.
I'd like a small battery powered vac for quick cleaning would be nice, does anyone know if a handheld battey vac with ash/sheetrock filter?


----------



## lessoil (Dec 4, 2010)

Shop Vac with Hepa pleated filter and fine dust bag here. No problems yet


----------



## Glosta (Dec 4, 2010)

Pellet-King said:
			
		

> I'd like a small battery powered vac for quick cleaning would be nice, does anyone know if a handheld battey vac with ash/sheetrock filter?



Dewalt makes a really nice 18 volt cordless / corded 2 gallon shop vac.  Nice to have the option of using the cord if needed.

It's about $100 at Home Depot.

I ended up buying the Husky 2.5 gallon shop vac.  It's not cordless, but for $29.00 which includes a paper dry wall filter, you can't beat the price.  It does a fantastic job cleaning the stove.

http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## perchin (Dec 4, 2010)

To be honest...I think my "ash vac" is a joke. Not that much power, and you have to clean its filter three times per stove cleaning. It even has the useless lever that you snap to "vibrate" the ash off of the filter... Thing is seriously the biggest waste of $150.00 I've ever spent.


----------



## perchin (Dec 4, 2010)

To be honest...I think my "ash vac" is a joke. Not that much power, and you have to clean its filter three times per stove cleaning. It even has the useless lever that you snap to "vibrate" the ash off of the filter... Thing is seriously the biggest waste of $150.00 I've ever spent.


----------



## jrezzy (Dec 4, 2010)

I use a Huskey 5 gal wet/dry vac with a Ridgid drywall filter works great and is washable, all from Home Depot. Never any problems on a cold stove.

(Link to filter)  http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## nosaudioil (Dec 4, 2010)

I use a Ridgid 6.0 HP 14 gal w/ HEPA filter and a drywall bag. This vac double duty for my cabinet shop also, works great. 
Always vac a cold stove.


----------



## thechknhwk (Dec 4, 2010)

lessoil said:
			
		

> Shop Vac with Hepa pleated filter and fine dust bag here. No problems yet



Ditto here, just make sure you don't suck up any hotties...  bag starts smoldering and you wonder where the funky smoke smell is coming from and turn around and see smoke coming out the air outlet of the vac... woops..


----------



## hoverfly (Dec 4, 2010)

Small Shop vac from Low's with bag and the cartridge filter that came with it for last year, new filter and dry wall bag this year. Runs quite enough that you don't need ear plugs. The best thing it can also use the 2.5 inch hose as well. I use this on my pellet sifter it supplies awesome air flow with it.


----------



## defield (Dec 4, 2010)

Perchin,

I sort of agree with you.

I was disappointed with the lack of suction my hot ash vac has, and the rod to jiggle the bag is not really effective. I take it outside, remove the cover, and brush the ash off the outside of the filter bag.

Use the hot ash vac for daily light cleaning and use a small RIGID shop vac, with a hepa filter ( which cost more than the vacuum), and a nice adapter for tight places made by Nailed-Nailer, for serious cleaning.

Ranger


----------



## teetah222 (Dec 4, 2010)

Bought a 2.5 gal shop vac from Lowes for $25 last year. Put a drywall filter on it as well as the cloth bag it came with and it works great.  Just have to take it outside once a month to empty it and knock the dust off the filters to keep up the suction and it's working great.  I use it for everything stove related.


----------



## lessoil (Dec 4, 2010)

thechknhwk said:
			
		

> lessoil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Last week after the first cleaning of the season I told my daughter to watch for smoke coming out of the vac!!
You never know!
I usually put the vac outside right after cleaning in case some "hotties" were injested.
I do think of that every time!
Thanks!

Have a warm a safe Winter! 
Happy Holidays Too!


----------



## teetah222 (Dec 4, 2010)

I actually wait for the stove to be pretty cold before using my shop vac. And even then if there are large piles of ash I poke my fingers in them to check for any hot spots.  nothing yet.


----------



## lessoil (Dec 4, 2010)

Haubera said:
			
		

> I actually wait for the stove to be pretty cold before using my shop vac. And even then if there are large piles of ash I poke my fingers in them to check for any hot spots.  nothing yet.


:red:You are right, this is the correct way!


----------

